# Help me get started?? :)



## ccarreiro (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I was recently scrounging around and found what I believe to be a 20g fish tank!! the sealant is pretty messed up, so I'll be picking up some aquarium sealant or non-toxic silicon today. Anyways, I'm hoping by this weekend that I can purchase all the equipment I'll need and begin a fish-less cycle.

This will be my first aquarium. I believe my tank dimensions are : 24"x13"x16" or at least something close to that. It seems to be a 20g tall tank, which I know is not perfect, but I'm sure I can sustain a happy fish community in it.

Do you guys have any stocking ideas?

some fish I'm interested in include:

(I realize that some of the fish may not be compatible, just some I'm interested in)

-Black Phantom Tetra
-Flame Tetra
-Coryadora
-Khuli Loach
-African Clawed Frog(probably get too big) or African Dwarf Frog
-and I always thought it was it was a good idea to grab a Malaysian Trumpet Snail

Anyways, I'm hoping for like a pair of slightly bigger fish (maybe somewhere between 3" and 4"), and small school of smaller fish, along with a couple other things.

I want to make sure I'm not over stocked, but I really have no sense, as this is my first aquarium

I will greatly appreciate any help, guys


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I have no experience with any of the listed fish, but malaysian trumpet snails are a great idea if you want to use sand as a substrate. They are great for preventing gas pockets and provide a bit of fertilizer for rooted plants (by pooping under them when they dig.) Also, if this is your first aquarium I would go for some easy to keep fish, Corys are great, but for the other fish your gonna have to wait for other forum members.


----------



## ccarreiro (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks BettaGuy, 

Perhaps I'm trying to start out a little ahead of myself.

Maybe you have some suggestions on good starter fish?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Do not get an african clawed frog. They will kill your other fish...Guarantee it. Arican Dwarf frogs would be fine though. A great center peice would be a pair of dwarf cichlids. Such as Blue Ram, Gold Ram, Electric Blue Ram (more pricey), kribises, or a pair of apistos. They are awesome fish and full of personality. I own blue rams and cockatoo apistos. And I'm going for another piar of apistos soon because I love them so much. 


Dwarf cichlids get along with just about anything. So other fish is your choice  I personally like neons and von rio tetras. They look great in schools.


----------



## ccarreiro (Aug 20, 2012)

Zebra! Thanks for the help!

I'll be researching the right kind of cichlid for my tank, so far it seems like a great idea 

also I noticed you have a Khuli Loach, what do you think of it?
I was considering one


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

As for starter fish I would suggest some platies and guppies. They are not too expensive so it wont be terrible if they die because beginner mistakes are made. Not trying to insult you, but everybody makes mistakes as a beginner (same here)


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

They're great. He hides a lot. No matter what I switch around in the tank its always the front right corner...Under a pot, coconut cave, etc. But he comes out to eat.


----------



## ccarreiro (Aug 20, 2012)

awesome, Khuli Loach are on my list of possible add-ins  they seem cool.. worried that if I have African Dwarf Frogs that they may eat them though


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

ccarreiro said:


> awesome, Khuli Loach are on my list of possible add-ins  they seem cool.. worried that if I have African Dwarf Frogs that they may eat them though


LOL. no african dwarf frogs won't eat a khuli loach.. They will eat dead fish, shrimp, or guppy fry, but that's about it. They will be fine!


----------



## ccarreiro (Aug 20, 2012)

great to know, do you think there will be too much competition for food if I have corys and some ADF to add one?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Naw. I have an adf in my 20 with corys, dwarf cichlids, tetras, etc. Just drop in an algae wafer or other types of sinking pellets and he'll find it.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> Naw. I have an adf in my 20 with corys, dwarf cichlids, tetras, etc. Just drop in an algae wafer or other types of sinking pellets and he'll find it.


I've heard that sometimes if theres too many fish the sinking food wont reach the bottom in time for the frog to eat it. In that case you need to hand feed it.


----------



## ccarreiro (Aug 20, 2012)

Which could be fun!


----------



## ccarreiro (Aug 20, 2012)

I've also heard of people using turkey basters, lol


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

yep, one way not to get your hands wet if the tank isn't too deep.


----------



## ccarreiro (Aug 20, 2012)

hey guys!

Wanted to let you know I got everything started  so far 4 blood fin tetra and 2 black fin tetra, an anubis plant and a crypt(?) plant  they seem happy and active. I got them settled in on Sunday. It looks like I might be feeding them just a tad too much, so I'll cut back a little. hopefully stopping at the store tomorrow to buy some corys, and dwarf cichlids, as well as a hose to I can clean em up!

Thanks for your help


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Just make sure that you don't stock too many fish at once. Otherwise you'll get a problem with amonia and nitrite.


----------



## Mikikal (Aug 18, 2012)

BettaGuy said:


> Just make sure that you don't stock too many fish at once. Otherwise you'll get a problem with amonia and nitrite.


After doing a lot of research and reading many other forum posts about new tank starts, I would almost certainly recommend waiting a little longer before introducing more fish. The longer between new fish the better. 

If I ever get my tank going :chair: (there's not enough time in the day!) then I will be introducing my fish in 3 to 4 week intervals. I think this gives new fish keepers (like me) more time to react to things like toxin spikes or sick fish etc. Having lots of fish within a small space of time can suddenly give you a lot to do all at once. 

Have a look at the mountain cloud minnows/glowlight tetras/neons. Kept in schools of 6 or more they are great looking fish and pretty hardy for new tank owners.



Now I'm not pinching your thread but would like to add a question regarding new tanks, what it the best time to add live pants guys? Straight away or leave it a while?


----------

